# Do you remove a ram from the flock after lambing?



## andalusn (Mar 26, 2011)

I have two lambing stalls/pens but the main area is for everybody.  I still have two ewes to go that are due soon.  It's nice and sunny today so I let everyone out together.  Ewe #1 lambed on Mon 7th and ewe #2 lambed  on 17th.  Wondering if I should remove the ram altogether from the group and leave them be or put my ewe moms with lambs in their own pen area and wait?  The breeds is Katadhin and I think they are out of season breeders but I can't find any info on how soon after lambing will they cycle? 

Laurie


----------

